# Dishwasher with no plug?



## sjjacks (Apr 13, 2007)

I must state that I am not a licensed electrician, but I have wired houses of my own and I believe my answer is correct.

If you wish to connect the dishwasher to a plug, you should get a junction box and fasten it to the floor under the dishwasher. Bring the black and white wires (and if there is a ground wire, bring that also) into the junction box. If you buy a plug, it will most likely not be a polarized plug but it should be a grounded one.. Bring the wires from the plug into the junction box. Connect the ground to the ground with wire nuts and connect the white dishwasher wire to one of the wires coming from the plug and connect the black to the other, using wire nuts. These connections are all within the junction box. Then plug it in. Remember to use the screw in connectors on the junction box and tighten the wires so if someone pulls on the plug it doesn't strain the wires. If you want a polarized plug, you might buy an extension cord an cut the plug end off, giving you a nice plug and color coded wires....


----------



## Jeanbarb (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks..one more ?*

The dishwasher ground wire is secured under a nut, grounded to the dishwasher? Should I remove this nut and attach the dishwasher ground wire to the ground wire of the extension that has the three prong plug?? I thought this was going to be simple, guess not.:huh:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm not a pro electrician either, just a long-time DIYer.
You just need to add a 3-prong plug to the end of that wire coming from the dw.
The black (hot) wire coming from the dw goes on the brass screw of the plug and the white (neutral) wire goes on the silver screw, if your plug has color-coded screws. The wider blade of the plug is the (white wire) neutral and the smaller blade is the (black wire) hot, if not. The green screw is the ground (bare or green wire). The ground wire of the wire from the dw to the plug needs to be grounded to the dw (same nut will do).
If the ground wire is already grounded to the dw, and the black and white wires are wire-nutted to the dw connections, you don't need to do anything but add the plug on the other end as indicated above, and plug it in.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

Most areas (where I live) require the D/W to be on it's own circut, that's NEC code. Is the outlet you want to plug into separate from all other circuts?

Rich


----------



## kesac (Sep 5, 2004)

*Dishwasher*

It sounds to me like the plug that you have may not be suitable for your purpose. You might want to take it back and get a good 15A plug, that has gold/silver/green lugs to attach too, and not one that is molded onto wires already.
Hot/Black goes to smallest blade.
Return/Silver goes to largest blade, and green goes to Round/U,pin/ground.
If you have doubts, hire this done, or you or someone very important to you might get hurt.


----------

